# Note from the Mail Room



## WG Story Drone (Dec 28, 2005)

Just a quick note to let folks know that we're about three stories away from finishing off the cache of material submitted to the Weight Room Mail Room, so it'll soon be up to Story boarders to keep the new material a-comin'!!!!

_UPDATE/CORRECTION:_ Turned out that two of the submitted stories were duplicates, so we only had two new stories to put up!


----------

